# nikdy neříkej od té vodz nebudu pít



## zalacain56

Ahoj,
chtěl bych překládat (doslovně, ale zrozumitelně) do češtiny nasledující spanělské pořekadlo:
*Nunca digas de esta agua no beberé *
Něco jako _never say I will not drink from this water_, čili nikdy neříkej, že to nikdy nebudeš spáchat nebo dělat (zločin, chybu...), neboť nevíš co se ti bude stát v budoucnosti.
Já myslím, že to bude něco jako:
Nikdy neříkej "od této vody nebudu pít".
Mohl by mi to někdo potvrzít?
Děkuji předem


----------



## morior_invictus

Zdravim zalacain,
do češtiny (aby to dávalo smysl) to lze přeložit pouze následujícím způsobem:


zalacain56 said:


> *Nunca digas de esta agua no beberé *= Never say never = "Nikdy neříkej nikdy".


Pokud byste chtěli doslovný překlad daného rčení (v češtině ale takové pořekadlo neexistuje): _"Nikdy neříkej 'Z této vody nebudu (nikdy) pít!'"_ nebo _"Nikdy neříkej 'Z této vody (já tedy) pít nebudu!'"_


----------



## littledogboy

zalacain56 said:


> Ahoj,
> chtěl bych překládat přeložit (doslovně, ale zrozumitelně) do češtiny nasledující spanělské pořekadlo:
> *Nunca digas de esta agua no beberé *
> Něco jako _never say I will not drink from this water_, čili nikdy neříkej, že to nikdy nebudeš spáchat nebo dělat (zločin, chybu...), neboť nevíš co se ti bude stát stane v budoucnosti.
> Já myslím, že to bude něco jako:
> Nikdy neříkej "od této vody nebudu pít".
> Mohl by mi to někdo potvrzít potvrdit?
> Děkuji předem



Doslova by podle mě bylo "Nikdy neříkej, že (z) té vody se nikdy nenapiješ." – zní to celkem přirozeně, i když musím dát zapravdu moriorovi, že takové pořekadlo v češtině asi neexistuje.

Napadá mě příbuzné úsloví, něco jako _napít se z kalicha_, i když není moc běžné a bude asi daleko od toho, co hledáte.


----------



## wtfpwnage

littledogboy said:


> Doslova by podle mě bylo "Nikdy neříkej, že (z) té vody se nikdy nenapiješ." – zní to celkem přirozeně, i když musím dát zapravdu moriorovi, že takové pořekadlo v češtině asi neexistuje.
> 
> Napadá mě příbuzné úsloví, něco jako _napít se z kalicha_, i když není moc běžné a bude asi daleko od toho, co hledáte.


Nikdy nerikej, ze se z te vody (nikdy) nenapijes zni lip (Mas spatnej slovosled)


----------



## Tchesko

wtfpwnage said:


> Nikdy neříkej, že se z té vody (nikdy) nenapiješ zní líp (Máš špatný slovosled)



Jde o citát z dona Quijota (díl II., kapitola 55), kde Sancho Panza říká (překlad Kristian Stefan, 1868):

"a však člověk míní, Pán bůh mění, a Bůh nejlíp ví, co komu svědčí; jiný  čas, jiný mrav, a *nikdo neříkej: Té vody se nenapiju*, a když si kdo  myslí, že má slaninu, nemá ani rožně."

V češtině se tento citát jako rčení neujal a ani mě žádné podobné pořekadlo nenapadá.

Co se týče slovosledu v příspěvku littledogboy, je sice poněkud netypický, ale rozhodně ne špatný. Čeština má poměrně volný slovosled, záleží na tom, co chceme ve větě zdůraznit.

_@ wtfpwnage: Myslete, prosím, na ty, kteří se češtinu učí: používejte háčky a čárky a pokud možno spisovný jazyk._


----------



## werrr

Tchesko said:


> V češtině se tento citát jako rčení neujal a ani mě žádné podobné pořekadlo nenapadá.


Snad by šlo upravit české *nevstoupíš dvakrát do téže řeky*, tedy něco jako *nikdy neříkej, že nevstoupíš do této řeky*.


----------



## Tchesko

werrr said:


> Snad by &scaron;lo upravit česk&eacute; *nevstoup&iacute;&scaron; dvakr&aacute;t do t&eacute;že řeky*, tedy něco jako *nikdy neř&iacute;kej, že nevstoup&iacute;&scaron; do t&eacute;to řeky*.


	Takov&yacute;ch by &scaron;lo asi upravit hodně!
	Nikdy neř&iacute;kej, že nepůjde&scaron; se džb&aacute;nem pro vodu...


----------

